# Raised flower beds



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I want to add concrete block edging around our flowerbeds. Do I go with the slope of the yard, or do I build it up to be even on top? Or is it really just personal preference? There is about a 1' drop from on side to the other of one of our flower beds, about 8' wide, so whatever product I use will be taller on one side than the other. There is also an oak tree in the center, and most of the roots will be covered...is this okay? The soil in this bed has been reduced to almost nothing, so I really need to build it back up.

I'll need to fill the beds with soil, but right now we have a ton of bushes and plants, and bulbs that are just starting to sprout. Say I add soil and cover with mulch , so I need to uproot and replant all the plants at the new height? I mostly have various hostas and azalea bushes, with a few perennials and other evergreen plants mixed in.

TIA!


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

i think they *always* look better when they are level across the top, rather than just thesame number of courses rolling along. But that's just me

you probably don't need to uproot and replant everything, just cut low branches and fill, but depends on what you have and how high you are "raising' the ground level. do you even have to add soil, if you are planting tall things maybe not


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good, I like them level across the top too. There are several homes that have done their edging with the slope of the yard, and some look terrible. Right now we are using that black plastic stuff that comes in a roll - and I'm dying to get rid of it.

Good idea about cutting low branches - didn't think of that for the bushes there. However, we have a lot of hosta and ground cover - all that sits pretty close to the soil now, so when I build it up (approximately 8-10"), they'll have to be 'moved up' as well. It's more labor intensive than anything and not something I'll enjoy doing. But I guess the end result will be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone purchased Allen Block AB block? We are looking into that as an option over the regular concrete block from the box stores. They are larger so we'll use more, but they might be too pricy. ??


----------

